# Lesco 80lb and Drop Spreader made in China!



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Just picked up my spreaders and on the box, Made in China! What the heck? $400+ for a spreader and it is made in China? Very disappointed in Lesco. In their defense I did not ask where they were made, but still for that price I am disappointed in them.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Man the profit margins on that is wild lol


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Has the build quality changed at all? I have to admit that as long as the Lesco was still the best spreader out there I probably wouldn't even have noticed where it was manufactured.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

First lesco I've had. Selling a earthway that these are replacing. As for profit margin, must be through the roof.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Man the profit margins on that is yuuuuge lol


FTFY


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Used LESCO jackpot...If, I lived closer...

https://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/d/lesco-spreader/6325856169.html


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Used LESCO jackpot...If, I lived closer...
> 
> https://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/d/lesco-spreader/6325856169.html


See if they'll ship one to you.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

Pick this up yesterday for $50. Had no agitator but was going to replace with a Breakthru any way.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

scooter422 said:


> Pick this up yesterday for $50. Had no agitator but was going to replace with a Breakthru any way.


Wow, that's a great deal. The only craigslist Lesco spreaders locally to me are a combo walk behind and tow behind pair for $500.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That must mean the Spyker drop spreader is made in China too - they appear to be the same spreader with different paint.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

massgrass said:


> scooter422 said:
> 
> 
> > Pick this up yesterday for $50. Had no agitator but was going to replace with a Breakthru any way.
> ...


There is a nice Truckster for sale about 20 miles from me for 200. I've seen the best deals in Indy but that's 2 hrs from me.


----------

